# Hurricane Delta?



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Any reports?


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Just returned. Devastation and flooding in Cancun down to Xcalak; many injuries, no reported deaths.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LoggedIn said:


> Just returned. Devastation and flooding in Cancun down to Xcalak; many injuries, no reported deaths.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XM6sYtj9Ek



Thanks for posting the video. I hope the government jumps in to help those affected by the hurricane. Are you ok?


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for posting the video. I hope the government jumps in to help those affected by the hurricane. Are you ok?


Thank you for asking, yes, no issues but I was there only to check a few properties and skedaddle home.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Of course, as if if weren't enough (prayers to New Orleans SMSA), here comes Zeta. Those who were damaged got drilled again. If your domicile or business was still in order, then everyone seems to be OK. Me? My investors and i have a number of claims for water damage but all-in-all, all is well.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Here we go again, this time it's called Eta. We don't know yet where potential Eta will be located once that atmospheric parking brake kicks into action. It's possible that Eta could be as far northeast as the Florida Straits or Cuba at that time. It's also too early to know how well organized Eta might be.

Not good.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Chiapas and Tabasco areaffected by flood an and mud slides. it is particularly bad in some indigenous communitieswhere 11 people have died burried in the mud


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Chiapas and Tabasco areaffected by flood an and mud slides. it is particularly bad in some indigenous communitieswhere 11 people have died burried in the mud





citlali said:


> Chiapas and Tabasco areaffected by flood an and mud slides. it is particularly bad in some indigenous communitieswhere 11 people have died burried in the mud


That is horrible news. Have any of your friends been affected by the flooding and mudslides?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

A family from a Chamula comunity was buried by the land slide, I did not know them. Most of the peaffected in San Cristobal are in barrios that are close to the river like La Isla and other s and I do not know anyone there.. People in Aldama have lost the road between San Andres and Aldama and the other road goes via Santa Martha, an area they are fighting with so no exit there.. The phone signal is iffy to say the least with the area so I havenot talked to anyone there but they should be ok.. except for the fact that they are cut off now.. Several of my friends told me about roads being cut off but believe that most of them have been able to get out.. 
It seems that it is pretty bad in some areas where the animals have been taken away by the water ... and I would imagine it is very bad in Tabasco as Chiapas is a staircase of dams dumping on the flood plain below wher eTabasco is. I have heard that President Amlo was there..
There is extensive damage in CHiapas and the last thing they need is a bunch of people without safe housing during the COVID epidemy.. Shelters have been set up in San Cristobal but I am not close to that situation..Some other people may know more. I live on a hill where the problem is the lack of water during the dry season but we are ok during the rainy season.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> A family from a Chamula comunity was buried by the land slide, I did not know them. Most of the peaffected in San Cristobal are in barrios that are close to the river like La Isla and other s and I do not know anyone there.. People in Aldama have lost the road between San Andres and Aldama and the other road goes via Santa Martha, an area they are fighting with so no exit there.. The phone signal is iffy to say the least with the area so I havenot talked to anyone there but they should be ok.. except for the fact that they are cut off now.. Several of my friends told me about roads being cut off but believe that most of them have been able to get out..
> It seems that it is pretty bad in some areas where the animals have been taken away by the water ... and I would imagine it is very bad in Tabasco as Chiapas is a staircase of dams dumping on the flood plain below wher eTabasco is. I have heard that President Amlo was there..
> There is extensive damage in CHiapas and the last thing they need is a bunch of people without safe housing during the COVID epidemy.. Shelters have been set up in San Cristobal but I am not close to that situation..Some other people may know more. I live on a hill where the problem is the lack of water during the dry season but we are ok during the rainy season.


Thanks for this report as depressing as it is. Are you in San Cristóbal right now?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No am in Ajijic., I lost my left hearing out of the clear blue and have back problems so came back to Ajijic and will be here until I am fixed up.. We have great doctors i Guadaljara so that is where I go when I need to see doctors.. This year s crazy now ther is a volcan showing signs of doing somethng nasty in Tenejapa.. My friends are waiting to hear what the president says tonight at eight and they may evacuate...Covid, rains flood , mudslides and now a volcan. this year is somethng else..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> No am in Ajijic., I lost my left hearing out of the clear blue and have back problems so came back to Ajijic and will be here until I am fixed up.. We have great doctors i Guadaljara so that is where I go when I need to see doctors.. This year s crazy now ther is a volcan showing signs of doing somethng nasty in Tenejapa.. My friends are waiting to hear what the president says tonight at eight and they may evacuate...Covid, rains flood , mudslides and now a volcan. this year is somethng else..


Sorry to hear about your hearing (no pun intended). I hope it turns out to just need cleaning or something simple. And, yes, 2020 is one for the record books. You missed fires on your list of disasters.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I missed the fire because they were in the US but the house that we owned in the country had just resold for plenty of money and burned down along with that of 12 neighbore,, and now in Chiapas a new volcanoe is starting and has destroyed 80 houses in the commynity if Matzab in Tenejapa. Last night we talked to friends who live 10 km from there and did not know if they were going to evacuate or not.. The president of Tenejapa told them that nothing serious (grave) was going to happen so they should say.. I told them nothing serious?? 80 houses destroyed,?? the answer was yes but "Tanks to God there are no death#.. How about that for resilient and fatalistic?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> No am in Ajijic., I lost my left hearing out of the clear blue and have back problems so came back to Ajijic and will be here until I am fixed up.. We have great doctors i Guadaljara so that is where I go when I need to see doctors.. This year s crazy now ther is a volcan showing signs of doing somethng nasty in Tenejapa.. My friends are waiting to hear what the president says tonight at eight and they may evacuate...Covid, rains flood , mudslides and now a volcan. this year is somethng else..


So sorry to hear about your health problems. You are lucky to have 2 homes and to be able to go to Ajijic when you need to get medical care in Guadalajara. I've heard the quality of the care is very high, very similar to what we enjoy in Mexico City, at least in the private sector.This indeed has been a horrible year. Hopefully, the CDMX won't top it off with an earthquake.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I missed the fire because they were in the US but the house that we owned in the country had just resold for plenty of money and burned down along with that of 12 neighbore,, and now in Chiapas a new volcanoe is starting and has destroyed 80 houses in the commynity if Matzab in Tenejapa. Last night we talked to friends who live 10 km from there and did not know if they were going to evacuate or not.. The president of Tenejapa told them that nothing serious (grave) was going to happen so they should say.. I told them nothing serious?? 80 houses destroyed,?? the answer was yes but "Tanks to God there are no death#.. How about that for resilient and fatalistic?


Resilience is good, fatalism not so much.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I turns out it is not a new volcan but the result of deforestation , the sub soil is dstabilized by the water it received from the storm and the ground is cracking and opening and the houses and the temple have been badly damaged and destroyed..


----------

